
Why Phoenix is exciting for the modern web - hjortureh
http://14islands.com/blog/2016/08/16/phoenix-framework/
======
hjortureh
Hello everyone! Here is a post I wrote about my learnings entering Phoenix,
Elixir and the Erlang Virtual Machine.

